# Thank you Auntie Allie. Lucy Lu & Barron



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you so much Auntie Allie (Sandcastles). Look at this manly windbreaker that Lucy and Barron's mom sent to me. I think that Barron has the same coat.:chili: There was a nor'easter here this week so I'm ready for the next one.:aktion033:I'm wagging my tail right now.









Auntie, I know you were worried it might not fit but it fits perfectly.:chili:


















Please give Lucy and Barron extra hugs from me, Auntie. I'm so lucky to have so many wonderful aunties on SM. I love you.:wub::wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Ty, too cute - I'm thrilled that it fits you!

Have a good time at your party today, Mr. Oreo (wink).

~Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

And . . .oh Sue - that "manly" jacket happens to be like the one Lucy wears . . . LMAO

She's a tom-boy :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwwww, What a great jacket!!! And just in time for the fall weather!

Allie, you are so sweet. :aktion033:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

What a thoughtful thing to do Allie. 

Tyler You look very cozy in you jacket!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

What a cute jacket and Tyler you look so handsome in it. Now you can be warm and dry in all the yucky weather. What a lucky boy to get such a wonderful gift.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Tyler you look wonderful in your new jacket. That was very
sweet of your Auntie Allie to send you such great gift.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a nice jacket! Auntie Allie is so sweet to send that to you, Tyler. Tyler looks so cute in it! But, Tyler looks great in everything!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Tyler, you look so cute in your new raincoat! Absolutely neat for the cold and rainy fall season now! :Bad day:

A very lovely and thoughtful present of auntie Allie! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> And . . .oh Sue - that "manly" jacket happens to be like the one Lucy wears . . . LMAO
> 
> She's a tom-boy :blush:


:new_shocked::brownbag::HistericalSmiley: Sorry bout that. I had the thought that I had seen Lucy in it and tried to go back in threads to check but I couldn't find it (I have enough problems just trying to transfer photos to make a thread) so I took a guess. Lucy looks very fashion forward in it...stylin' in her black windbreaker.:wub: I did call it manly though because it's so darned hard to find things that make my guy look like a guy. Everyone always say, "She's so cute." I figured I might have a half a chance with a black jacket. 
Please apologize to Lucy Lu and tell her that she'd look cute even naked.:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How sweet of Allie, Lucy and Barron.

And look at the first picture. Who could resist that face and those eyes. Tyler -- you are such a handsome Dude. You melt my heart!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Tyler:wub: is so boyishly adorable in his new jacket. Just perfect for a walk in the park. Such a nice gift from Allie & the Fluffs.:aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Tyler you look so handsome. How sweet of Auntie Allie, Lucy Lu and Barron, oh I just love it!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aw what a lucky boy!  gosh u look soooo smart in ur pretty new raincoat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tyler your such a little stud muffin:wub: :smootch:your new windbreaker looks so handsome on you:wub:

Allie your a real sweetheart what a nice gift to give


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Tyler, you are ready.......looking spiffy in that black and white windbreaker!!! You are too cute!!!:wub: Allie, that is darling~~~~and I love your Barron and Lucy!! You siggy is so cute.....Barron needs to be in movies!!!:chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Tyler looks sharp in the windbreaker!! It'll help him stay all snug and warm when the temperature drops :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Tyler looks very sweet in his windbreaker. :wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a great gift just in time for the cooler weather! How sweet!!!!

Tyler...you look super stylin in your new jacket! Maybe your Daddy will you bring you out jogging in that wind breaker!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh love it and love the model who is modeling it  

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Thank you again, Aunt Allie. This morning my DH got back from his marathon training and said it was really windy outside. So it was an excellent opportunity to put Tyler's new windbreaker on. It was just perfect. :chili::chili: He seemed to be happy, warm and loved being outdoors for a walk to the park with his new jacket. 
You saved the day Lucy and Barron. Your little friend wasn't shivering his little tush off. :thumbsup:


----------

